# Mesh Coil RTAs - Recommendations please



## RainstormZA (1/11/21)

As the title says.

I need recommendations for mesh coil RTAs. 

Requirements 

needs to be low profile
Full DL
TIA


----------



## TonySC (1/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (1/11/21)

TonySC said:


> View attachment 242953


Lol well I have a Gear RTA and it’s low profile


----------



## TonySC (1/11/21)

you'll problem love the profile m then

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (1/11/21)

Dead Rabbit R tanks is a really good tank as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (2/11/21)

The Symba RDA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/11/21)

Taking it to the next level!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-profile-ps-dual-mesh-rda-atomizer-28-5mm.t74426/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (2/11/21)

I'd say the profile M for sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (2/11/21)

Sorry I misread... you're looking for an RTA and not an RDA as I suggested

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

